

New York Post Blocks Website Access For iPad; Forces Users To Buy iPad App - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2011/06/20/nypost-ipad/

======
jaz
Looks like the NYPost is just sniffing the user agent. You can circumvent this
with something like Mercury browser[1] by changing the user agent.

[1] [http://itunes.apple.com/app/mercury-web-browser-pro-
the/id34...](http://itunes.apple.com/app/mercury-web-browser-pro-
the/id348701575?mt=8)

------
cageface
Wait, wasn't the iPad supposed to provide the best web browsing experience
available? How is shoving a custom app for every news site down my throat
fulfilling that promise?

